# problème affichage Outlook 2011



## totolitoto973 (6 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens d installer office 2011 sur mon mac. Toutefois, depuis ce midi, la fenêtre principale a disparu!

J' ai bien essayé de faire fichier<nouveau<ouvrir une nouvelle fenêtre principale, mais quand je clique dessus, la fenetre qui s ouvre me demande un format d impression!!!

Qui plus est, si je clique ok sur celle ci, rien ne se passe: rien n apparait, rien ne change...

Quelqu un pourrait il m aider svp, je m en sert sur une base quotidienne pour le travail 


Merci d'avance


----------



## Aliboron (6 Avril 2011)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !



totolitoto973 a dit:


> depuis ce midi, la fenêtre principale a disparu !
> 
> J' ai bien essayé de faire fichier<nouveau<ouvrir une nouvelle fenêtre principale, mais quand je clique dessus, la fenetre qui s ouvre me demande un format d impression !!!


Curieux, comme histoire. Tu as quitté et relancé Outlook ? Eventuellement en tenant la touche "Majuscule" pendant le lancement ? Redémarré ton Mac ?

Si oui, et que ça n'a rien changé, vérifie tout de même les classiques : assure-toi que ta version d'Office est bien à jour (donc en 14.0.2), que tu as bien fait une réparation des autorisations, fais une reconstruction de la base de données d'Outlook...

----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question de logiciel de messagerie. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## totolitoto973 (6 Avril 2011)

Comme tu dis, curieux.

Oui, j'ai essayé tout ce que tu a dis et rien ne se passe. J'ai aussi relancé Outlook en tenant la touche Majuscule enfoncée et toujours rien.

Ma version d'Outlook est la 14.0.0 (100825).
C'est quoi et comment faire "une réparation des autorisations" et "une reconstruction de la base de données d'Outlook".

Merci d'avance pour ta réponse.


----------



## Aliboron (6 Avril 2011)

totolitoto973 a dit:


> Ma version d'Outlook est la 14.0.0 (100825).


Une fois faite la réparation des autorisations (voir ci-dessous), tu commences par faire la mise à jour. Tu devrais être en version 14.0.2 à ce jour.



totolitoto973 a dit:


> C'est quoi et comment faire "une réparation des autorisations" et "une reconstruction de la base de données d'Outlook".


Une réparations des autorisations (des permissions) se fait avec Utilitaire de disque, que tu trouves dans /Applications/Utilitaires. 

Une reconstruction de base de données se lance en tenant la touche "Option" au lancement d'Outlook.

De façon plus générale, tu aurais probablement intérêt à consulter des sites comme Rhinos-mac ou Débuter sur Mac pour mieux comprendre les fonctionnements de base de Mac OS X et être plus à l'aise sur ta machine...


----------



## totolitoto973 (6 Avril 2011)

Merci beaucoup Aliboron,

J'ai fait une reconstitution de la base de données d'Outlook mais cela n'a rien donné. 

Ensuite, j'ai fait une mise à jour d'Outlook et je suis passé à la version 14.0.2 et là 
Ca y est ! j'ai retrouvé l'affichage de ma fenêtre Outlook. problème résolu.

Merci pour ton aide précieuse. 

A+


----------

